# Makita Impact Driver vs Wrench HELP!



## the496rocket (Feb 5, 2006)

I hopy you guys can help, I cant find a different forum. I am a mechanic at an automotive dealership and I need a Cordless impact gun for taking off trans pan bolts and some heavier bolts.
I for sure want a makita, the one I want comes in a Driver version and 3/8 Square Drive version. Here are the links for them.

http://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_det&tag=6935FDWDE

AND

http://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_det&tag=6933FDWDE

As you can see, they are the same units, same voltage, both have LED, they have the same FT/LBS Torque, everything about them seems the same except for one is hex drive and the other square. I can get the driver in a kit off ebay for about $100 cheaper than the same model square drive. 

What is the main difference between the two? I know the drive is different, I can easily get a socket adaptor for the driver, Are the hammers smaller in the driver for screws? Is the durability better on the wrench? I am at a loss. Makita shows they have the same characteristics, just the drive is different. I apreatiate any input you guys may have.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

the496rocket said:


> I hopy you guys can help, I cant find a different forum. I am a mechanic at an automotive dealership and I need a Cordless impact gun for taking off trans pan bolts and some heavier bolts.
> I for sure want a makita, the one I want comes in a Driver version and 3/8 Square Drive version. Here are the links for them.
> 
> http://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_det&tag=6935FDWDE
> ...


I purchased the impact driver for myself for christimas and I like it. I guess the major difference between the 2 is that the driver has a 1/4" hex and the wrench has a 3/8" square. So I would venture to say the difference between the 2 would be the strengh of the adaptor you use. If your comfortabe with using a 1" long 1/4" adapter and attaching a 1/4 to 3/8 or 1/2 more like then go for it. Otherwise the wrench has 3/8" drive just slap a socket and go unless you use 1/2" socket. 

I would think that the 1/4" adapter would not be sufficient for high torque applications like you would be using but I really don't know the shear value or tensil strength???

Bob


----------



## the496rocket (Feb 5, 2006)

*makita*

I wouldnt think the socket adaptor will break, as the impact driver is made to use them, so If it could break a hex socket adaptor, it could break a screwdriver bit just the same, it is made at 103 ft pounds, if it broke hex bits, I dont think they make one with that much torque. Know what I am saying? If a bolt wont come out, I wouldnt think the hex would break because the driver is designed to use them.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure it will be fine, I just drive lags and screws into soft wood and you spin rusted bolts and would always be pushing the drill harder than I would. Like I said great drill. Other options could be the milwaukee which also is new, or the panasonic. The panasonic has 16 clutch settings and a button that will give 1/4 turns at a time...
I chose the Makita because of the price for a 5 piece kit...

bob


----------



## IHI (Mar 13, 2005)

Hope I'm not too late. For your application get the 3/8" square drive and be done. I cant tell you how may 1/4" extension adapters I've snapped off in my drills when using themn on our race cars. They typically snap off right where the adapter gets small to accept the hex drives ball that locks it into place.

For construction the hex drive will suffice in some situations, but in high torque you will snap them!!

Josh


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

IHI said:


> Hope I'm not too late. For your application get the 3/8" square drive and be done. I cant tell you how may 1/4" extension adapters I've snapped off in my drills when using themn on our race cars. They typically snap off right where the adapter gets small to accept the hex drives ball that locks it into place.
> 
> For construction the hex drive will suffice in some situations, but in high torque you will snap them!!
> 
> Josh


That's what I was thinking even though I haven't snapped one yet I could easily see it. Hey if the drill doesn't work out for you I'll buy it off you, how bout that!!!

bob


----------



## the496rocket (Feb 5, 2006)

*makita*

I got the 1/4 hex, and I am going to sell it and get the 3/8 I think, I am going to keep the drill and light, but I will be selling the Driver, Charger, and both 14.4 batteries in the case, I have only used it about 5 times and I think I definitly need the 3/8 for What I am using it for. If you need one Bob, make me an offer, it is still like brand new.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

the496rocket said:


> I got the 1/4 hex, and I am going to sell it and get the 3/8 I think, I am going to keep the drill and light, but I will be selling the Driver, Charger, and both 14.4 batteries in the case, I have only used it about 5 times and I think I definitly need the 3/8 for What I am using it for. If you need one Bob, make me an offer, it is still like brand new.


I'm sorry, I thought the whole time you got the new lithium ion batteries. No you have the older model, which is definately why you got such a deal. I just bought 2 spare batteries and a charger for 275.00 and that was probably what you paid for your whole kit...

Bob


----------



## the496rocket (Feb 5, 2006)

*makita*

I noticed while I was using it today, I was trying to take out a tight bolt, first larger bolt I ever tried to take out. It wouldnt turn it, but Whilt it was hammering, the entire gun was buckling or kickback real bad, and it sounds like something inside is busted, 2 other guys I work with have the same model, and theirs does the same thing. If the bolt is coming loose, it hammers smooth and steady, but if it is hammering and the bolt wont come out, it buckles and jumps and sounds terrible? whats up with that? Makita said the square drive model has all the same insides, So I am assuming that that one will do the same thing?
]
Also, after It wouldnt come out, I put my dads 12v 3/8 impact wrench on it and it turned it out, nice and smooth, and that gun is rated at about 20 less ft pounds? Am I loosing torque through the socket adaptor?


----------

